# Lucid Dreaming in the Lord of the Rings



## Amelie (Oct 12, 2017)

Hey Everybody,
so I'm still busy with my paper for school about dreams in the Lord of the Rings.

The next challenge for me, is to find examples for lucid dreaming or at least something similar to lucid dreaming in the book...

Does anyone by chance already have an example or an idea in which part of the book I could find one? 

Thank you!
Amelie


----------



## Azrubêl (Oct 14, 2017)

Cool idea. I thought of this: When Pippin takes the Palantír, he appears to at least still be in a theta state of mind, after waking (or did he only pretend to be asleep? Reminded me of when I wake up from deep sleep and do stuff). I am no help thinking of specific examples of lucid dreaming, but I think it's interesting how prophetic dreams appear sometimes, and also there is reference at some point in LOTR how Legolas travels outside his body like elves can do while "asleep". I remember Boromir's dream about Narsil which brings him to Rivendell. I'm interested to see what the Tolkienites dig up here.

Have you found any examples?


----------



## Ingolmin (Oct 21, 2017)

Frodo had a kind of that dream in LOTR, when he saw Gandalf very depressed.(Council of Elrond)


----------



## Elthir (Oct 30, 2017)

This might not help but it's not nothing 

On 5 November 1956 Tolkien wrote to a Mr Britten that...

'it is plainly suggested that Elves do 'sleep', but not in our mode, having a different relation to what we call 'dreaming'. Nothing very definite is said about it (a) because except at a length destructive of narrative it would be difficult to describe a different mode of conciousness, and (b) for reasons that you so rightly observe: something must be left not fully explained, and only suggested.'

Tolkien-George Allen & Unwin archive, HarperCollins, Courtesy of Hammond and Scull's companion to _The Lord_ _of the Rings_


----------



## Amelie (Nov 3, 2017)

Galin said:


> This might not help but it's not nothing
> 
> On 5 November 1956 Tolkien wrote to a Mr Britten that...
> 
> ...


first of all, thanks for ur answer!

I think it is really interesting and it might actually help.. where exactly did u find this information?



Ingolmin said:


> Frodo had a kind of that dream in LOTR, when he saw Gandalf very depressed.(Council of Elrond)


I'm gonna look into that if I find the exact passage in the book thank you!



Azrubêl said:


> Cool idea. I thought of this: When Pippin takes the Palantír, he appears to at least still be in a theta state of mind, after waking (or did he only pretend to be asleep? Reminded me of when I wake up from deep sleep and do stuff). I am no help thinking of specific examples of lucid dreaming, but I think it's interesting how prophetic dreams appear sometimes, and also there is reference at some point in LOTR how Legolas travels outside his body like elves can do while "asleep". I remember Boromir's dream about Narsil which brings him to Rivendell. I'm interested to see what the Tolkienites dig up here.
> 
> Have you found any examples?



Yeah well it is really hard to find a good example because the book is quite big and I honestly thought it was rather hard to read ... and reading it all over again "just" to find examples for bad dreams or lucid dreams or whatever takes a lot of time. 
I'm probably gonna go with the information that tolkien himselfe was a lucid dreamer and not necessarilly with an example from the story...


----------



## Elthir (Nov 3, 2017)

Amelie said:


> ... where exactly did u find this information?



Hi.

It's noted in Hammond and Scull's Reader's Companion to _The Lord_ _of the Rings._


----------

